# you scratch my back...



## betulina

Hola!

Sabeu d'algun equivalent català del refrany anglès "you scratch my back and I'll scratch yours"? He trobat que en castellà hi ha el mateix "Tú me rascas la espalda y yo te la rasco a ti/te rasco la tuya", però en català no se m'acut res.

Vol dir que tu em fas un favor i jo te'n faig un a tu.

Gràcies per qualsevol idea!


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Vejam si encara et serveixen, ni que sigui d'inspiració... El significat potser no és idèntic, però...

*"Una mà renta l'altra"*

*"Avui per tú, demà per mí"*.

Salut !!


----------



## panjabigator

Hola Betulina!  

Perquè has usat "*se *m'acut res" en lloc de "*es*"?


----------



## betulina

megane_wang said:


> *"Una mà renta l'altra"*
> 
> *"Avui per tú, demà per mí"*.



Gràcies, Megane!! El primer no l'he sentit mai, és prou curiós, no? (el refrany, no que no l'hagi sentit  ). El segon, és cert, no hi havia caigut! 
Gràcies, com sempre!! 



> Perquè has usat "*se *m'acut res" en lloc de "*es*"?



Hola, Panja!

El cert és que no t'ho sé raonar gaire bé, però em sembla que és perquè hi ha un altre pronom ("em") darrere. Crec que quan "es/se" va seguit d'un altre pronom fem servir "se", perquè és més fàcil de pronunciar, potser. Però t'ho dic de memòria i/o intuïció. Si algú ho pot confirmar, molt millor.


----------



## Xerinola

Hola gent!
A mi també la primera que m'ha vingut al cap: *Avui per tu, demà per mi*

*Fins ara*
*X:*


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hola bet.  Pots dir també ''_You show me yours, I'll show you mine_.''  És una mica graciós pero vol dir més o menys la mateixa cosa. LOL.  És molt argot o slang.  De fet hi va haver una canço amb aquest titol.


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, Xerinola!! 

I gràcies, CJ, va bé saber-ho! Realment és curiosa, l'expressió! ...però no es refereix a l'esquena, suposo, oi...


----------



## RIU

megane_wang said:


> Hola !
> 
> *"Una mà renta l'altra"*


 
Hola, 

Jo la dita l'he sentida com *una ma renta l'altra i les dues la cara sencera*.


----------



## Cracker Jack

betulina said:


> Gràcies, Xerinola!!
> 
> I gràcies, CJ, va bé saber-ho! Realment és curiosa, l'expressió! ...però no es refereix a l'esquena, suposo, oi...


 
No bet.  Es figuratiu.  Normalment, no es pot rascar l'esquena.  Doncs, es necessari demanar l'ajuda d'una altra persona.  És sobre cooperació.  Faci'm un favor i t'ajudaré també.


----------

